# 18s on mk3 jetta?



## Groomfoshiz (Aug 8, 2007)

Will 18s fit on an mk3 jetta? It's lowered a bit so I assume I might have some trouble. Maybe if I got the fenders rolled that would help? Anyone know what I could do? Thanks


----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (Groomfoshiz)*

you could do it but they cant be wide at all and you would prob want to run a 205/35/18 tire if you could find that size im not a big fan of 18s on mk3s 2 big of a rim i would go 17 the biggest


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (mrrebo057)*

DONK


----------



## Groomfoshiz (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (blacksmoke194)*

haha. I will prob go with 17s. Just thought I would ask cause I found some decent rims for cheap but if I gotta go that low profile then eff that. Haha thanks


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (Groomfoshiz)*









215-35-18 and fenders rolled dropped on H&R cupkit.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (Groomfoshiz)*

yep. not worth the time and effort.
cant look good.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (audi666)*

16s FTW.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 18s on mk3 jetta? (paisat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paisat* »_16s FTW.

fo sho


----------

